# Best Bike Repair Stand?



## Robmmprod (May 13, 2012)

I need a good, sturdy bike repair stand to do maintenance on my Santa Cruz Nomad...any suggestions?


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

feedback or park. Both have ups and downs but are reliable.


----------



## Robmmprod (May 13, 2012)

Should I get Pro or Home model?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I got a Parktool PCS-10 a month or so ago, and it works GREAT. Very sturdy, quick releases all around, and very stable with my 30# bike. I added on the tool tray, which is very handy especially if you take it on trips with you. The legs fold down, no up, which makes for a pretty tall unit to store. But it is very slender, so it fits well in the corner folded up.

Parktool PCS-10


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

+1 for park repair stands

i have a portable (PCS-9)?? several years old but a great stand

get the home model, you will save some hard earned cash and it will suit your needs.

it stores easy, and fits in my subaru no problem


----------



## jlmuncie (Sep 10, 2010)

Park PCS-10 works great.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

Spin Doctor Pro G3 - sold through Performance Bikes. Pricey ($200.00+) but sturdier than anything else I've used. Had it for 5 years and it just keeps on standin' and clampin'

Cheers!


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

jlmuncie said:


> Park PCS-10 works great.


+3 mine works great

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Feedback has an easier-to-use clamping mechanism, IMO. And it's more stable on rough ground.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

cmdrpiffle said:


> Spin Doctor Pro G3 - sold through Performance Bikes. Pricey ($200.00+) but sturdier than anything else I've used. Had it for 5 years and it just keeps on standin' and clampin'
> 
> Cheers!


+1 I have the Spin Doctor(Topeak) ProG3 for several years, as well as 2 Park tool stands. I definitely love the Pro G3 because it's lighter and easier to set up. It may not be as easy to clamp the bike on like the ParkTools but more convenience.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been happy with my Spin Doctor ProG3.

Best, John


----------



## rockymtbiker (May 25, 2012)

My Park broke after about 3 months, the clamp screw adjustment bolt snapped. Park refused to fix it OR give me a spare part. Not sure if that helps...


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Robmmprod said:


> Should I get Pro or Home model?


I've got a Pro on order to replace the Park I sold off. These stands are the most versatile out there. The clamp works great on pretty much everything from TT bikes to Heavy ass DH rigs. The base is wide (something to trip over) and super stable (makes up for the trip hazard) Most of the bike work I do is outside the shop so the feedback is the ideal choice for me. I still prefer the PRS-20 for washing bikes though.

I've got a PRS-3 in the shop with a cut down head and it's great
I've also got a PRS-20 that is the bees knees for doing aero road bikes but sucks for modern MTB's with all the through axle stuff
I got rid of a discontinued portable stand that was similar to the PRS-25 but with the normal head. It was a decent enough stand but a friend wanted to buy it off me so away it went.


----------



## FullBladdy (Aug 26, 2011)

Bang for the buck I am with the Feedback stand. I have used two of them (own one) and a number of Park stands from the super solid shop pro models to the smaller cheaper price point. Park makes the best stand if you are going to drop the cash and get a top of the line one, the clamp and other parts are made to be used in a shop day in and day out. 

One thing I have gotten used to with the Feedback stand is the height I can have my bike at when working on it. Similarly priced Park and others have lower max heights. 

The Feedback "clamp" system has proven solid but is not the best design. To hold a bike inverted let's say, you really have to crank the thing down or it may slip a little. Cheers!


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

I use a PARK PRS-3 - have to buy the base plate also. Great workstand, you see many shops using them.

Park Tool Co. » PRS-3 OS-2 : Deluxe Single Arm Repair Stand : Shop Repair Stands

For races or as a second stand I have a Topeak Prepstand Pro, very stable and adjustable. The built in scale is awesome as well.

Topeak® Cycling Accessories


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

i have a Park PRS-5 that i have had since about 97/98 makes working on the bikes a whole lot easier

doug


----------



## iflabs (Jul 14, 2010)

Recently bought the PCS-10. Does anyone know if the neck collar holding the extension tube suppose to be stiff? I have to hold down the legs and yank the extension tube every time I uncollapse it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

The best? Probably EVT.


----------



## jeate (Jun 27, 2011)

parktool PCS-10


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a Park PCS-1 that I have had for nearly 20 yrs and its simple design is timeless.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Check out the D.I.Y. forums for the plans and materials list to make your own (not that I did). I'd also check out Amazon, they have a bunch stands there of various designs. No doubt that Park is one of the best you can get, but if you don't need pro quality why pay pro quality price?


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

+1 on feedback stands. No complaints on the sport version.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

PCS 10.......love it.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I bought a 15 year Park off CL. It works great and still has parts available. Park rocks.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

This is a old thread but wanted to see what people thought about these cheaper alternatives.
Amazon.com: Portable Home Bike Repair Stand Adjustable Height Bicycle Stand: Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: Aluminum Cycle Pro Mechanic Bicycle Repair Stand Rack Bike: Sports & Outdoors

Both get pretty good reviews on amazon


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't know about those but

Pricepoint is having another free shipping weekend and their Sette st-7 stand is pretty similar to the second amazon stand and is pretty good and $100.


----------



## Kimv (May 19, 2012)

+1 for Park Tool PCS 10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Niblet (Sep 12, 2010)

great thread what about the Item # PCS-4-2
Deluxe Home Mechanic Repair Stand?

Park Tool Co. » PCS-4-2 : Deluxe Home Mechanic Repair Stand : Shop Repair Stands


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I went a head and bought a Park PCS-9 got it for 110 bucks and it works fine for my needs.

I did order a Sette st-7 but price point must of ran out and could not fill my order. So thats why I got the Park.


----------



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)

Old thread but I am looking to purchase a work stand, want one that holds on with the Quick Release for my road bike and Thru Axle for my mountain bikes. 

The Park PRS-20 looks great but its a shame I would have to purchase a separate piece so I could use it with the mount bike thru axles! Crazy really when you think about the price it does not include the extra mount.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

You tend to find that with Park, you need to buy the extra bits separately and they are not cheap. The good thing is that Park make just about any tool or attachment you might ever need and most of their kit it good quality. 

One thing to note is that Park stands are heavy. Fine if it's just standing there but if it's a stand you want to transport a lot you might want to look at some of the lighter alternatives. 

I prefer a standard stand that clamps to the frame or seatpost as you can do anything on them. How do you remove the forks on your bike with a PRS-20?


----------



## luism (Aug 24, 2014)

I was going to get the feedback but I was at a bike show got the pcs-9. for 109+13% here. the feedback would of been 169+13%. so I think for the uses I really going to need it for I don't think I going to need the more expensive although had good reviews.


----------



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)

Mr Pig said:


> You tend to find that with Park, you need to buy the extra bits separately and they are not cheap. The good thing is that Park make just about any tool or attachment you might ever need and most of their kit it good quality.
> 
> One thing to note is that Park stands are heavy. Fine if it's just standing there but if it's a stand you want to transport a lot you might want to look at some of the lighter alternatives.
> 
> I prefer a standard stand that clamps to the frame or seatpost as you can do anything on them. How do you remove the forks on your bike with a PRS-20?


Reason I would like to go for the PRS-20 is because my carbon fibre road bike has an aero shaped seat post so a normal stand clamp can't be used! Weight wise I would only be using the stand in my garage so the heavier the better so it stays put when wrenching.

You can secure the bike frame either way on the PRS-20 so if you want to work on the forks just secure the bike to the stand via the rear dropouts.

I have had a think about it and for the price I would have to pay for the extra piece in order to use the Thru Axles (£50) I could just pay a welder to weld a suitable piece of pipe between the QR fixtures so I can then secure my 2 MTB with their 15mm Thru Axles. The just touch up the areas that were welded with some blue paint.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Livewire88 said:


> I could just pay a welder to weld a suitable piece of pipe between the QR fixtures so I can then secure my 2 MTB with their 15mm Thru Axles.


Sounds like a plan. Yeah, carbon does rather change things but I think you've got it figured out.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Livewire88 said:


> Old thread but I am looking to purchase a work stand, want one that holds on with the Quick Release for my road bike and Thru Axle for my mountain bikes.
> 
> The Park PRS-20 looks great but its a shame I would have to purchase a separate piece so I could use it with the mount bike thru axles! Crazy really when you think about the price it does not include the extra mount.


Feed Back Sprint stand is compatible with 15mm out of the box. I've since switched to feedback stands and gotten away from Park for a variety of reasons. Can't say I'd go back.


----------



## OutLore (Aug 9, 2013)

Just an FYI - the Spin Doctor ProG3 as mentioned above a few times is $150 at Performance right now.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

I have an Ultimate (now Feedback). I think the model name is "Pro" but the thing I like about it is the tripod legs fold in easily to put it out of the way when it's not in use. It was plenty sturdy enough to support my Heckler (33lb), I have a Blur now that is about 6lb lighter so no stability problems there.


----------



## jim293 (Jan 3, 2014)

Good thread. I was looking at the PCS-10 as well. Looks to be pretty popular.


----------



## luism (Aug 24, 2014)

ive see that most like the 10 myself at the show most store guys used the 10. guess for what I use it serves somewhat for a novice like I am. I just used it on one wifes metal bike seems to do it job + the tighning I think I like it vs the other one which I think you need to set for the particular post or frame. I need to mod the base with removable pins though so stand caint fold back. noticed it could do that.


----------



## techt (May 12, 2014)

Feedback here, light and easy to fold down, I had a Park Tool, too heavy and bulky.


----------



## gunnrunner (Aug 15, 2006)

*My opinion, after owning the G3 for 10+ years*

I know this is a pretty old thread that has been revived. But since these things live on seemingly forever on the web, I figured I would add my two cents for posterity.

I have owned the Topeak Prepstand for at least 10 years. (The Spin Doctor G3 is a rebadged Topeak...they are identical.) It doesn't get used a ton, but I have done a lot of work on it. It's a really decent stand if it can be had at a good price. Back when I got it, it was really well priced and was well below the top model from Park (which is the reference standard for all of you who don't know.) I would never pay $200 for one.

Here are a few thoughts:

All stands on the market seem to be a tripod style...some are a true tripod and others (like park) utilize the benefits of a tripod (zero wobble) while also extending two of the legs further in the direction the stand will want to tip (toward the bike.) The benefit of this will become very apparent after working on a full suspension bike that weighs considerably more than a road bike.

Another thing to take notice of is the area that holds the clamping mechanism to the vertical upright. The G3 uses a large threaded barrel that works pretty well. The part I don't care for is the orientation adjustment that is made up of two hirth gears. Notice these are made of plastic of some sort. I've not had an issue with stripping, but it doesn't make for a very solid stand. In fact notice how on a park stand the horizontal arm usually points upward slightly...on a stand that doesn't (like the Topeak/G3) it will end up pointing downward when you add the weight of the bike. Not a huge deal I guess. It works, but seems ill-designed. See below:

















On the plus side, the Topeak/G3 is made very well. The top piece that supports the horizontal arm is solid steel and very durable. It is a fairly light stand and comes in a nice carrying case.

I really believe in the old adage: Quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten. That being said, I've often wished I would've gotten the best Park folding stand made, which at the time was the PRS-15.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

gunnrunner said:


> I really believe in the old adage: Quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten.


So do I. That sagging clamp arm would bug me, even if it made no difference in practice it's poor design and would bug me.


----------



## dtm2525 (Jan 15, 2015)

Think I'm gonna bite the bullet on the feedback ultra light. It's between that and the pro classic, Im hoping I can do without the extra foot or so of height, as much as it would be liked, the price difference between the two in canada is almost $100.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

I bought an Ultralight a little more than a year ago. I've probably used it 50 times. It has been great. It is exactly the same as the Classic except being a shorter. It is so light and easy to setup. Only regret is waiting so long to buy one.

At first the sliding clamp took a little time to get used to, but after a few uses it is no big deal. Just have to figure out which direction (up or down) for locking/unlocking when clamping on a seat tube. But it sure beats having to crank the clamp all the way in or out. My only advice on the slide is to make sure the threads are lubed and you don't force it to slide. 

John


----------



## tardman91 (Dec 29, 2014)

I have an old PCS-1 I picked up for $20. Awesome stand!


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

I have used a PCS-4 for years and love it. It's heavy and stable.


----------



## Druman (Jun 29, 2007)

> Amazon.com: Aluminum Cycle Pro Mechanic Bicycle Repair Stand Rack Bike: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Both get pretty good reviews on amazon


I have this one for the past year. About $90 it is in stock if you do a search by the name. Aluminum and plastic, stores very well, which why I got it, and is good for light use. If you are looking for something to stand up to abuse this is not it, but for the casual mechanic like me its fills the bill nicely. The base could probably be a little bigger for more stability, but the tradeoff is it folds up compact.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah Park for me. It's heavy but you know it's stable, it can take a heavier load then FB stands.
For me load capacity is crucial, as the weight of my bike is pushing the limits with most stands.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

SV11 said:


> Yeah Park for me. It's heavy but you know it's stable, it can take a heavier load then FB stands.
> For me load capacity is crucial, as the weight of my bike is pushing the limits with most stands.


How heavy is your bike?? :lol: My Feedback can hold up to 85lbs.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

My Park can hold up to 100lbs (45 kg).
The last time I weighed my bike it came in at 50lbs, have changed things around a bit so not sure of the final weight.

I've had my bike on stands rated for 60lbs. The stands flex quite a bit and clicks and clacks when spinning the pedals.


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

What about this thing sold thru Walmart? 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/RAD-Cycle-Products-Pro-Bicycle-Adjustable-Repair-Stand/29464523


----------



## techt (May 12, 2014)

Looks like a cheaper version of the feedback, but looks good, maybe someone should tried and give us feedback.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

WhiskeyJr said:


> What about this thing sold through Walmart?


I am familiar with that stand and it is a good stand and excelant value. Don't be fooled by the plastic parts, they are well designed and solid enough. The same stand is sold under a few names so look around as you might find it cheaper elsewhere.

The other thing I would add is that this is actually an older version. The new version of this stand has a quick-release clamp so I'd look for of of those.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

WhiskeyJr said:


> What about this thing sold thru Walmart?
> RAD Cycle Products Pro Bicycle Adjustable Repair Stand - Walmart.com


At that price point, give it a shot. Looks solid enough for most DYI.


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

Right now, the spin doctor G3 is on sale for 129.99. I am going to buy a stand tomorrow, haven't decided which.....


Edit:
Just picked up the G3 at performance, going to set it up tonight!

Edit, part 2:
This stand is awesome. Trying to adjust the rear dérailleur before was super complicated. I used to set up my car-mounted saris bike rack and adjust gearing in the driveway, but I was able to adjust the gears in my little workroom yesterday. 

Fantastic. I can't imagine working without it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnrunner (Aug 15, 2006)

*follow up...a sad day for the Topeak repair stand*

I guess I spoke up too soon about my beloved Topeak repair stand. While using it yesterday on a particularly stuck bottom bracket, some plastic tabs apparently sheared off allowing the whole arm to rotate.

I have contacted Topeak, and they don't offer replacement parts excepting the entire arm, which I may still buy ($49.95 + shipping + handling.) I've tried to show the piece in the photos. I'm really bummed. Part of me wants to repair it, and part of me wants to jump ship to Park despite the high cost. Park seems to stand behind their products very well (they've replaced tools for me in the past without proof of purchase.)

I may just try to disassemble it and repair it myself.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

gunnrunner said:


> I may just try to disassemble it and repair it myself.


Oh yeah, that's totally fixable. You'll probably be able to come up with something that's stronger than the original design.


----------



## WhiskeyJr (Jul 3, 2014)

FWIW, the SpinDoctor Pro G3 is on sale again. Look to Performance for the stand right now at $120. 

It does a great job on my fatbikes and hybrids.


----------



## soarftb (May 18, 2015)

WhiskeyJr said:


> What about this thing sold thru Walmart?
> RAD Cycle Products Pro Bicycle Adjustable Repair Stand - Walmart.com


I have that stand, got it on eBay for $40 with shipping, though they have since raised the price to $45
Pro Bike Adjustable 43" to 75" Repair Stand w Telescopic Arm Bicycle Cycle Rack | eBay

It is really solid and well made. The only thing is you have to clamp your bike near the bike's center of gravity. If you don't the bike slips out. I clamp the bike in the center of the top tube. The clamp is square so it allows the cable at the bottom of the top tube through.









I live in an 850 sq ft apartment so bike repair is always interesting.


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

It really depends on what you are doing with the stand.

From just something to hold it upright while you mess around with the tires, to something that holds it up in the air so you can spin the tires/chain, all the way to something with a gryo and 360 degree swing arm to position the bike in whichever orientation you want.

Also it really depends on what kind of bike you are putting on it. My roadie is about 19lbs, while my mountain bike is about 29lbs. 

For kicks I went to Lowe's (hardware store), and picked up some galvanized steel pipe, a couple of T joints, couple of end caps, and a swivel. Then got some large spring clamps and some hard resin/plastic and rubber. Think it was like $35USD. Makeshift stand. Works fine. 

If I had to do it again, I would probably do it with wood or something more sturdy than 1in diameter galvanized pipe, but eh, it worked. 

Just to cut costs, most purchasable stands are flimsy and are "good enough" to get the job done. This fall I will probably make a new an improved version that can hold up maybe even two bikes at a time (basically 2 arms instead of 1). Also more stable so I can leave the bikes on it for the entire winter to keep it off their rims. (Roadie usually gets a different rim for a cycle trainer, but mtn bike will likely get its tubes deflated, chain lubed, and hung from its frame/seatpost.


----------



## mtbboy1993 (Apr 6, 2015)

gunnrunner said:


> I guess I spoke up too soon about my beloved Topeak repair stand. While using it yesterday on a particularly stuck bottom bracket, some plastic tabs apparently sheared off allowing the whole arm to rotate.
> 
> I have contacted Topeak, and they don't offer replacement parts excepting the entire arm, which I may still buy ($49.95 + shipping + handling.) I've tried to show the piece in the photos. I'm really bummed. Part of me wants to repair it, and part of me wants to jump ship to Park despite the high cost. Park seems to stand behind their products very well (they've replaced tools for me in the past without proof of purchase.)
> 
> ...


the arm flex alot when you got a 13.6 kg biek in it,even when i got a about 12 kg bike in it.
i used it few times only before uit failed me, when having my fuel ex 7 29er n it, the clamping paltes had faulty plastic where the screws go i think. 
whitch resulted the the bike being barelky clamped.
the small part compartment is usless.
but i have nto gone to the store yet,they might get me free replacement part.
there is too mutch plastic on this stand, the only reason i purschaed it was ebcuase i needed one fast.
when you have htis stand, you need to make sure the feet position is i nthe right palc, so the whole stand and hte bike will not fip/fall.
you cant have one foot in hte middle of under the bike, but you ahve to keep it,you ahve to keep the legs/feet under between the rear and frotn wheel,or as close as possible.
teh plastic will scratch the frame.
so best to use a old inenr bube on the clamp, or soemthign else to protect it, unless you clamp it to the seatpost.


----------



## mtbboy1993 (Apr 6, 2015)

the g3 is a rebranded Topeak PrepStand


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> The best? Probably EVT.


This. Efficient Velo Tools stands are awesome. When I have a house with a dedicated bike space, I'll have one. In the meantime, my Feedback Sports does the trick, and is portable.


----------



## fuji tahoe (Sep 30, 2015)

i just picked up a conquer pro portable model # 400 sflld . thats seems decent for your basic cleaning and repairs. have not used much yet will give more feedback when used more.


----------



## Druman (Jun 29, 2007)

I have the Bikehand Pro Mechanic Bicycle Repair Rack Stand. Reasonable priced $90 and easily storeable, which is important for me. Not as robust as the Park stand, but good for someone who needs a stand, but doesn't want to commit to am more expensive stand. i have had it for two years, no complaints.


----------



## 153stars (Nov 27, 2013)

I think the last one is better I bought one very similar from ebay , no need for posts out the back of bike. Engine hoist style is better. Even found a bag to fit from one of the main online cycle stores can't remember which for like 80% off something like $12 US.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

My Topeak clamp is frozen. I clamped the TT on my Fuel which is tapered. Debating if I should try repairing it. It's good for travel. I'm getting a Park. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aggiegrads (Apr 27, 2016)

evasive said:


> This. Efficient Velo Tools stands are awesome. When I have a house with a dedicated bike space, I'll have one. In the meantime, my Feedback Sports does the trick, and is portable.


Agreed. EVT is without a doubt the best stand I have ever used. Overkill for 99% of riders, but awesome if you work on bikes for a living or if you have the means to afford an EVT.


----------



## apuking (Mar 3, 2015)

Best stand in the world The Lab: Feedback Pro Elite workstand long-term review | ENDURO Mountainbike Magazine

Had mine for 4 years too, looks hammered but works like a dream.
That quick release system makes life so much easier.

Almost all pro teams or brands at bike shows and events use exactly this stand.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

apuking said:


> Best stand in the world The Lab: Feedback Pro Elite workstand long-term review | ENDURO Mountainbike Magazine
> 
> Had mine for 4 years too, looks hammered but works like a dream.
> That quick release system makes life so much easier.
> ...


For 300 euros it better be the best out there.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

acer66 said:


> For 300 euros it better be the best out there.


You must not have seen the Efficient Velo Tools stand mentioned above for $2,000, though personally I'd settle for a Park PRS-2 for around $800.


----------



## apuking (Mar 3, 2015)

That is MSRP, a quick search on the interwebz and I find it for [email protected] including shipping


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> You must not have seen the Efficient Velo Tools stand mentioned above for $2,000, though personally I'd settle for a Park PRS-2 for around $800.


Autsch, guess I am sticking with my old and heavy as a mofo entry level Park Tool stand for now.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I think mine is an Ultimate, but it looks exactly like the Feedback sports version. No real issues over several years, but it is a little worn and slightly angled now. A couple of small plastic pieces, basically spacers on the legs, have broken but the stand is just as functional as it ever was. Considering how rough it gets treated it has held up very well.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Since this has been revived a few times, I figured what the heck. I'm interested in this work stand but I'm not sure I can hold my MTB from the seat post w/out being unbalanced. In the review pictures a guy has bar across from the seat post to the handlebar (same as for a car bike rack I think) and he has clamped the bike from there.

Is he using the same arm to help transport FS on mickey mouse bike rack? It looks pretty sturdy or is there something specific for bike stands like this to work on FS bikes?

https://www.amazon.com/Bikehand-Mec...1473463005&sr=8-1&keywords=bicycle+work+stand

My other option is cheaper and has some good reviews.

https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Rep...1473463005&sr=8-2&keywords=bicycle+work+stand

Thanks All! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> I'm interested in this work stand but I'm not sure I can hold my MTB from the seat post w/out being unbalanced.


Either of those stands will be fine. Just about all of these stands will hold the weight of the average full-sus bike no problem. Cheaper stands tend to employ a lot of plastic, which can be a bit flexy with a lot of weight on the stand, but they take it fine. I met a guy once who used a variation of that bottom stand for down-hill bikes.

There's been a lot of refinement and thinning out of the market over the years and the cheap stands on sale today are pretty good.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> Either of those stands will be fine. Just about all of these stands will hold the weight of the average full-sus bike no problem. Cheaper stands tend to employ a lot of plastic, which can be a bit flexy with a lot of weight on the stand, but they take it fine. I met a guy once who used a variation of that bottom stand for down-hill bikes.
> 
> There's been a lot of refinement and thinning out of the market over the years and the cheap stands on sale today are pretty good.


Thank you sir! I guess why spend 100 w/shipping. Im going to get 2nd one then. Thanks again.


----------



## shaynec (Jul 22, 2016)

The bikehand pro mentioned above is one of the few items I have returned to amazon. With a carbon frame I needed to attach to the seatpost and the mechanism was just too convoluted for me to do with just 2 hands. It was the highest rated bike stand on Amazon but I am not sure how it earned it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I know I read positive ones here as well. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## shaynec (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

shaynec said:


> I bit the bullet and bought the Park PCS-10.


I have one of those but if I was back in time I'd buy a Feedback stand. The Park is a dinosaur of a stand, the Feedback is a much better design I think and goes a full twenty-centimetres higher. That's a lot when you're working on the bottom of the bike.


----------



## shaynec (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

shaynec said:


> Interesting. My other bike stand is called an Ultimate. I am not sure how old it is but I love it and was trying to buy a duplicate of it and wasn't having any luck finding one. It looks like the Feedback is practically the same stand. I missed out.


Bottom line is, it just doesn't matter that much. Yes, some stands are bit nicer than others, maybe a little easier to use, but they all hold the bike up in the air so the all do the job. If you've got the money you might buy an expensive one but if not buy a cheap one and don't worry about it. The bike gets fixed regardless.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Shaynec- You didn't miss out on anything. I also have the Topeak Ultimate stand and IMHO the Park you have is is a superior product, in particular the clamp is much better.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

If nothing else the Park is very solid and the clamp is easy enough to use. You can lift a bike with one hand and clamp it with the other.


----------



## mtbboy1993 (Apr 6, 2015)

I knew the Topeak Elite repair stand was a awful stand,but I needed a repair stand fast, and the local sport store had it.
The plastic teeth adjustment will slip,the plastic insert on the clamp will wear out, so the bike will be flimsy on the stand,my stand is barely useable now. 
I have written a review on the 2015 Topeak Elite repair stand:
https://mtbboy1993.wordpress.com/2016/05/31/review-2015-topeak-perpstand-elite/






I think I will get the Park Tool PRS-3.


----------



## mtbboy1993 (Apr 6, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Since this has been revived a few times, I figured what the heck. I'm interested in this work stand but I'm not sure I can hold my MTB from the seat post w/out being unbalanced. In the review pictures a guy has bar across from the seat post to the handlebar (same as for a car bike rack I think) and he has clamped the bike from there.
> 
> Is he using the same arm to help transport FS on mickey mouse bike rack? It looks pretty sturdy or is there something specific for bike stands like this to work on FS bikes?
> 
> ...


Stay away from every repair stand with plastic on it.
These have many flaws,the construction is awful,I can see it by just looking at them,get a high end stand instead made of 100% metal.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

mtbboy1993 said:


> Stay away from every repair stand with plastic on it.


There is nothing wrong with plastic if it's used well. The Park PCS-10 has a plastic head on it and is a very solid stand.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

I just bought a Bikehand Pro stand, and it seems pretty well built. All the plastic on it is thick and sturdy, the stand itself is well balanced and definitely won't tip or fall on it's own, and there's a good range of adjustability. Folds up pretty small, can just throw it in the corner of a room. It comes with a little parts holder that attaches to the back of the stand too. I'm happy with it so far for the price of it. Only time will tell if it was a good buy.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D9B7OKQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s05?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

gckless said:


> I just bought a Bikehand Pro stand, and it seems pretty well built.


That looks like a nice stand. Good buy.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

A timely thread! And a timeless one it seems... my new bike is a Stumpy carbon evo, and the top tube cannot be grasped by the stand I have been using for the last 10 years: an old Sette thing. This bike also has an externally cabled DOSS dropper, which makes for some issues grasping it by the seatpost... anyone had these issues and found a way around this? I was thinking if there was something with a very narrow clamp it may be easier...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

rockerc said:


> ... anyone had these issues and found a way around this?


I feel the design of bike stands is lagging behind the development of the bikes theses days. Many stands were obviously designed when clamping on the top-tube was the norm. Bikes have moved on and a lot of the top-tubes are hydroformed or carbon and you can't safely clamp on them and the stands are not high enough for comfortable working if you clamp on the seat-post. The Feedback stands are among the highest I've seen, I wish I'd bought one. They're a full twenty-centimetres higher than the Park stand I have.

Dropper posts are a whole other issue. By far the best solution I have seen is to remove the dropper and fit a standard post while clamping on the stand. I have specifically chosen an external-routing dropper for this reason. The cable can be removed in seconds.

I've seen many reports of people clamping on the upper tube of the dropper but that smacks of desperation or laziness to me. It can't be a wise idea and it's not something I would do.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Many bike shops clamp on the dropper stanchion. Makes me cringe. I do clamp on the top tube on one of my carbon mountain bikes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

DrDon said:


> Many bike shops clamp on the dropper stanchion. Makes me cringe.


Thread about it here: LINK


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Always used to just hang mine in the garage with a couple of lengths of soft cord or a tie down strap around the stem and seat-post or create few hooks etc. next to zero cost


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

MozFat said:


> Always used to just hang mine in the garage with a couple of lengths of soft cord or a tie down strap around the stem and seat-post or create few hooks etc. next to zero cost


Right now what I'm doing is just hooking the nose of my saddle in the jaw of the stand with the front wheel resting on the floor. Not firm at all, but better than nothing...


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KOKFR4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Just got this one. It appears to be OK. I'll know more when it arrives.
My old Blackburn Workstand is being scrapped. Cracking metal around the welds. It's done


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

OlMarin said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KOKFR4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Just got this one. It appears to be OK. I'll know more when it arrives.
> My old Blackburn Workstand is being scrapped. Cracking metal around the welds. It's done


Looks very similar to the one I just picked up and posted about above. If it's the same, it's a solid stand that I don't really have anything to gripe about.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

I've own(ed) the following

Feedback Pro Elite (Currently Using)
Pros: Easiest Clamping Mechanism
Cons: Tripod not as stable as other stands

Feedback Sprint (Currently Using)
Pros: Does not need to clamp to seatpost or frame, good for those with dropper posts
Cons: Have to take the front wheel off and attach the front/rear dropouts to the stand

Park Tool PCS-10
Pros: Stable stand, easy to clamp
Cons: Requires clamping on the seat post or frame

Spin doctor G3
Pros: A little cheaper
Cons: Build quality is poor compared to others. My tripod support arm broke after a few months.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Lemonaid said:


> I've own(ed) the following
> 
> Feedback Pro Elite (Currently Using)
> Pros: Easiest Clamping Mechanism
> ...


Feedback/ultimate not stable? That's about as stable as it gets and a lot easier to set the bike up in odd positions like upside down and still maintain the stability, far more stable than park IMO.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

Jayem said:


> Feedback/ultimate not stable? That's about as stable as it gets and a lot easier to set the bike up in odd positions like upside down and still maintain the stability, far more stable than park IMO.


I have owned both and currently own the Feeback Pro Elite and can tell you from experience the Park tool was more stable due to it's configuration. In order for me to keep the Feedback stable I have to position the clamp between the V between 2 legs of the tripod, and when moving my bike around this could change the balance point to where the stand could tip over. Since the park is always centered between it's legs this is never a problem also, the Park pcs-10 is canted inward to help with stability. So between the two the park IS more stable. But I still prefer the clamping mechanism of the Feedback over the Park which is the primary reason I changed stands. They are both great stands, but the Park is more stable. But the feedback is easier to set up.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Lemonaid said:


> I have owned both and currently own the Feeback Pro Elite and can tell you from experience the Park tool was more stable due to it's configuration. In order for me to keep the Feedback stable I have to position the clamp between the V between 2 legs of the tripod, and when moving my bike around this could change the balance point to where the stand could tip over. Since the park is always centered between it's legs this is never a problem also, the Park pcs-10 is canted inward to help with stability. So between the two the park IS more stable. But I still prefer the clamping mechanism of the Feedback over the Park which is the primary reason I changed stands. They are both great stands, but the Park is more stable. But the feedback is easier to set up.


I have an ultimate stand, the "V" of the 3 legs goes to the back with the single leg facing to the front, never had an issue. If you are moving the bike around you may need to re-position the legs based on the center of gravity of the bike, no surprise there. In general, I concur with Jayem, the Feedback/Ultimate stand is more stable than the Park, but to each his own I guess.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

dbhammercycle said:


> I have an ultimate stand, the "V" of the 3 legs goes to the back with the single leg facing to the front, never had an issue. *If you are moving the bike around you may need to re-position the legs based on the center of gravity of the bike*, no surprise there. In general, I concur with Jayem, the Feedback/Ultimate stand is more stable than the Park, but to each his own I guess.


Exactly my point



dbhammercycle said:


> In general, I concur with Jayem, *the Feedback/Ultimate stand is more stable than the Park*, but to each his own I guess.


To each his own... but like I said, I have owned both for years and both worked great for me, so this is my objective opinion. I assume you have the same experience.

Edit:
Personally I could always trust the Park not to tip over without any fiddling which was convenient. With the feedback I have to constantly make sure the center of gravity is balanced. And again, I love my feedback stand, but this is definitely a drawback for me.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't own a Feedback, but used them plenty at one shop where I used to work. I do own a 20yr old Park, and I concur that the Feedback is more stable, but it does require more attention to detail to maintain that stability when moving the bike. That said, my Park stand cannot move the bike nearly as much as Feedback. And my park does not pack well for travel.

I'm driving cross country to the Sedona MTB Fest soon with a new teardrop trailer. I'm hauling the bikes on the roof of the trailer, but I'm still bringing my Kuat NV. In large part because I'm still going to need to drive the bikes to different trailheads once I'm there. But also because the NV has the workstand. I may not like the clamp on it as well as either Park or Feedback, but having the workstand for bike fests and camping trips is a big reason why I bought the NV. I will probably still get a Feedback stand eventually (because frankly, having 2 stands is really useful when you're camping with a group).

I do like my old Park stand better than the newer ones. The newer ones feel cheap, even though most are more adjustable than mine. I also like my clamp better than Park's new clamp. Mine is the super old style that has a single pull lever and a spring to ensure proper clamping force. Mine's not as flexible with tube sizes it can clamp onto, but it's fine for clamping seatposts. And doesn't have the risk of crushing carbon that the slightly newer version that has the nut to adjust for the size of tube you clamp to.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Park and stability for all possible bike positions...

We have a bunch of bird feeders and we buy bird seed in 20 lb. heavy plastic bags. I took an empty seed bag and filled it with sand (it's more than 20 lbs, when filled with sand) and draped it over one of the legs and now I can rotate the bike completely upside down with complete stability. It don't move at all.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

I've been using a Feedback ultralight for a while. Works great and travels well.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Cycle pro stand came in last nite. Quickly set it up, did some work on the bike and put it away. Very easy to figure out. THEN I read the instructions. :skep:


> 2) Spreading the legs system in below and spreading the head of clamp in above to become stability.


Uh, what? 
It is a good stand. Ones like this can never be as stable as a shop stand. It's stable enough for the average home guy and looks as if it'll last awhile.
Typical tool tray, which I find worthless. I don't want my tools in a tray on the other side of the bike. I'd rather set them on a work bench behind me. Plus it has to come off to store the stand in it's new home. Doesn't fold up. Why bother?


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

BTW here's the stand it replaced. I've had this longer than some here have been alive. It was time.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Resurrecting this because I need a more current recommendation on one.
Best for me would be somewhat sturdy but breaks down easily for storage.

Thank you.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

acer66 said:


> Resurrecting this because I need a more current recommendation on one.
> Best for me would be somewhat sturdy but breaks down easily for storage.
> 
> Thank you.


I have one of the Park Tool stands that can fold up for storage. I don't recall the model number because I bought it used from Craigslist. Prior to that one, I bought a portable stand from Performance Bike for $80. It actually lasted 4 years before I had to replace it.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I ended up building my own. Feedback clamp is one of the best.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

alexbn921 said:


> I ended up building my own. Feedback clamp is one of the best.


I own both a Park Pro (PCS-10) and a Feedback Pro Elite.

Pro Elite is on the floor and gets used the most and goes on road trips with me. PCS-10 holds my sprinkler in the yard.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Got a Park PRS-25 a while back. The stand is light, folds up easily, has a great clamp, and holds a claimed 100 pounds. I'm very happy with this stand.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

Feedback Sports Pro Elite has worked great for me for the past 8 years (?). I only recently realized that if I don’t completely fold/retract the legs, it will stand on its own in the corner or in a nook. Awesome. Avoid the cheapest stands with the L-shaped legs as those are a PITA to store or throw in the trunk easily.


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

I built two of my own and bought a wall mount off amazon pretty cheap and works fine. my home made are very sturdy but heavy which is perfect for the garage but not portable


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

"Best mountain bike workstands: from budget to high-end"

https://www.mbr.co.uk/buyers_guide/best-mountain-bike-workstands-390903


----------



## susanday1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

John Kuhl said:


> I've been happy with my Spin Doctor ProG3.
> 
> Best, John


How much for it?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

rob214 said:


> I built two of my own and bought a wall mount off amazon pretty cheap and works fine. my home made are very sturdy but heavy which is perfect for the garage but not portable


Way to go! I also finally built my own. I wanted a variation of a few things out there and after a few years finally built it.

My requirements:
Benchtop
Adjustable Height to get bike eye level
Articulating to get over worktop and extend away.

Mockup during build and in action....still needs a few tweaks but working better than expected.


----------

